# Intranet Settings



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2013)

For the past two (2) days I have rec'd this warning message when using this web site.

Intranet settings are now turned off by default. Intranet settings are less secure then Internet Settings.  Check for options.

What is this are about ?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is how you can stop it, don't know why or what changed.

In IE click tools,
 then internet options 
  then security 
   then local intranet icon
now click sites 
  then uncheck automaticly detect intranet....
    Now make sure all the other check boxes are checked.

the last one Include all network paths (UNCs) should fix your problem.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help !!!


----------

